# T8, T10- Can they be interchanged?



## PoohBear

Are T8 and T10 bulbs interchangeable within a fixture? The reason I'm asking is because I ordered a 36 inch AllGlass Triple Tube fixture. The specs say it takes T8 bulbs, but the 36 inch bulbs that I like are T10. Do you think they will fit?


----------



## ruki

The bulbs will fit.

T12, T10, T8 and T6 all come in the same standard lengths.

Cheap ballasts, especially magnetic ones, don't always fire all tube diameters. For example, I have a ceiling light that fires T12 but not T8. It has a @#$%ing lame @ss magnetic ballast to be replaced when I get around to it. In fixtures that I re-wire with a decent electronic ballast, this is never an issue.


----------



## PoohBear

Hi ruki. Thank you for that information. The fixture I ordered is AllGlass brand electronic ballast triple tube fixture. It should be coming in any day now. I hope the ballast can run T10 because my favorite bulbs are T10.


----------

